# Non stop barker!



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

Hey everyone

Well, Little Mya turned 3 months old on saturday and it feels as though she hit the ''terrible twos'' stage over night! Thats if there is such a thing for dogs lol? If there wasnt shes invented it. :new_shocked: 

Shes turned into a baby monster. Dont get me wrong, shes lovely but shes not only started doing silly things like tipping her biscuit and water bowls over so she can drag them around the house and shredding any magazines she can find shes also become a carpet chewer and a non stop barker! Not to mention trying to hang off her sisters ears/tails/ anything she can get hold of really. Shes driving them mad as well. I dont know what has happened to her. I never had any of that with Bella or flora who is now 5 months. the carpet thing ive got that bitter spray which i hope will help plus when her new teeth are in i dont think she will keep chewing (she does have a zillion toys and teethers but ignore them!) - and ive also bought her a play pen. The play pen however is no use now because of the barking. She just doesnt stop! Thankfully im at my parents house just now so the neighbours shouldnt hear her as its in the country, Back home though the houses are joined together so they will def hear her. :hiding: 

She barks at everything. Seriously. She barks at the cat, the tv, the dvd player (when its off!) the kettle, anything on the floor (ie: a rug) and its not even a case of its ''new sounds'' she will sit and bark at her toys,...even me! She barks when shes playing, she barks when she goes to the garden she even barks when she goes to bed for long enough! And a very high pitched annoying bark it is too. Like an excited bark. Now i know dogs bark..obviously... but this is silly and i need to get her out of it ASAP before it become a regular thing. I dont want her growing up thinking its ok to bark her head off. Esp since flora is now starting to join in sometimes :smpullhair: 

Ive tried ignoring her, that doesnt work...after 10 mins you have to go and shh her bfore you go mad (or before the neigbours come to the door) They must think we are hurting her! plus because she bark at nothing its not always a case of wanting attention. This morning she woke at 4am and was barking her head off. I put the light on and realised she was barking at her BONE!?? Just sitting there quite the thing happily looking at it wagging her tail and barking. When i told my friend this she thought it was ''cute'' but trust me.. its anythingbut cute lol :blink: 

Has anyone any ideas how i deal with this befoe its too late? Like i said ive never had this problem with the other girls so really dont know how to handle it

Thanks so much for any advice! xxxx


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I have no advise, but she does sound adorable ( although I know it's not ). I thought I had a barker, but YOU have a barker. 

I have one who barks at outside noises, other dogs barking and crazy/out of control barking at some dogs/strollers things that come out of no where that startle him. I've gotten advise found in another thread, but for a puppy the approach may be different. It'll be interesting to read the advise you do get.

Good luck, I'm sure you aren't getting as much rest as you'd like.

with regard to dog dishes Jodi can make quite a mess trying to bury food left in his dish, he will push the water dish to the food dish and try to cover food with the water. Splashing it with his face.
I have to either remove any food dishes when he's done or separate the food and water dishes far enough so he is not tempted to cover the remaining food.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

This is what I would do when she barks gently put your pointer finger and thumb around her nose and mouth gently close her mouth and say NO BARK. Make sure you make direct eye contact with her and hold that eye contact until she averts her eyes.

Next I would put her on a leash and have her in every room I was in. You can hang it on a door knob chair or anything else. That way you can instantly correct inappropriate behavior. Do not leave her on a leash if you will not be able to watch her.

As for the chewing have you tried a small Kong with treats inside and peanut butter around the outside? Also a soup bone from the grocery store makes an excellent chewing treat.

I hope some of this helps.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh my goodness, I feel for you! She is a babydoll, if that is her picture in your signature~~~I hope you can find a remedy for it because after a while, even the most patience person wears thin!!!! I know she will outgrow it but you are living through it now!!!! Good luck, maybe Jackie or someone with experience will know what to do~~~~


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

Hiya

Thanks for that  yes im sure out of everyone here we will be able to come up with something lol Like you said, its hard to be cross at her though because she is just too darn cute! lol when i do stop her she kinda just looks at me as if to say ''what? i wasnt doing anything? just playing!'' and esp when she is playing i feel bad for telling her off  

Shes sitting on my knee just just now so as the others can get some rest! Bellas quite good at having a wee growl at her to tell her to beck off but Floras not got the sense yet. Im at my folks looking after their jack russels while they are on holidays and shes just spent a whole 10 mins barking in one of their faces! I really dont know how they put up with it. Both are OAPS not but they are so good with her.


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks Ladies

I will try the finger and thumb around her mouth as just 'speaking' no barking to her does nothing. She normally just looks at you and keeps barking! I read somethere that saying no and clapping works. Not with mya... the clapping seems to make it worse...she seems to think its going to be the start of something fun lol Ive been trying to take her to every room with me but now when shes left alone at all she will bark even more... so not sure if if taking her with me is the best thing to do anymore? I left her o nthe couch the other night when i went to make a coffee and she nearly barked the house down until i came back...even although my boyfriend was in the room with her! 

CeeCee's Mom - yes thats her in the pic, shes a real cutie...butter wouldnt melt type lol like u said hopefully she will grow out of it but gosh is it hard going at the moment lol


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Never assume a dog will outgrow a behavior. She sounds like a normal puppy who is BORED! She needs more organized activity and supervision. If you aren't watching her, put her in her crate or pen so she cannot destroy things which could be potentially dangerous. Daily walks are great for pups! A few short training sessions per day will exercise her mind and tire her out. No more free food! Food is worked for piece by piece or in a food toy so it takes work to get the food. Games of fetch and hide and seek are also great work outs for a pup. 

There are pinned threads on top of this board about stopping unwanted behaviors. Use that for the barking. However, with more activity and stimulation, the barking will probably lessen.


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi JMM

Thanks for your reply  I will check out the messages at the top of the board regarding barking. Afraid extra walking isn't an option though. im only 24 but have sever arthritis and some days can hardly move at all never mind go off for walks. Her games and running in the garden is it. im not too sure its a boredom thing either as like i said she barks while playing and while she's out having fun. Im in with her all day everyday so spend most of the day interacting and playing with them...which makes it even stranger lol shes always with me

Perhaps i could try her with one of the little kongs like someone said, maybe that will keep her quiet for a while

Thanks again


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

QUOTE (JMM @ Aug 24 2009, 09:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=821608


> Never assume a dog will outgrow a behavior. She sounds like a normal puppy who is BORED! She needs *more organized activity and supervision*. If you aren't watching her, put her in her crate or pen so she cannot destroy things which could be potentially dangerous. *Daily walks are great for pups! A few short training sessions per day will exercise her mind and tire her out.* No more free food! Food is worked for piece by piece or in a food toy so it takes work to get the food. Games of fetch and hide and seek are also great work outs for a pup.
> 
> There are pinned threads on top of this board about stopping unwanted behaviors. Use that for the barking. However, with more activity and stimulation, the barking will probably lessen.[/B]


 :goodpost: 

Your little one sooo reminded me of my malts' puppy days :wub: :wub: although it is a lot of work, I really enjoyed it 

Good luck and have fun 

Kat


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Wow, a dog that barks too much, eh? I can't pay my 8 mo old puppy to bark UNLESS we drag it out of her at playtime...and then it's gotta be extra wild and rowdy play!  Only my 10 YO son can coax one out of her during those times....LOL!


----------



## maltlover1953 (Sep 28, 2007)

QUOTE (Bellasmummy @ Aug 24 2009, 11:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=821525


> Hey everyone
> 
> Well, Little Mya turned 3 months old on saturday and it feels as though she hit the ''terrible twos'' stage over night! Thats if there is such a thing for dogs lol? If there wasnt shes invented it. :new_shocked:
> 
> ...


Use a spray bottle with water, when she barks walk up to her and spray in her face. She will get the message and it does not hurt them.


----------



## coconuts (Apr 19, 2009)

I have a problem with Coconut barking too. But it is when people come over. I pick her up when they come in and she barks and growls and acts like a nut! I am telling her to stop and she will after a few minutes. But if I put her down she runs at them and barks like crazy and won't stop. But if they can touch her so far she has never bit anyone except one kid that grabbed her and scared her and she bit her but you can't blame her. The little girl had been chasing her all day and it was making me so mad. We bought a camper and I have got to get her not to bark the whole time we are gone in it too.


----------



## rojenn (Jun 14, 2009)

QUOTE (Bellasmummy @ Aug 24 2009, 10:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=821525


> Hey everyone
> 
> Well, Little Mya turned 3 months old on saturday and it feels as though she hit the ''terrible twos'' stage over night! Thats if there is such a thing for dogs lol? If there wasnt shes invented it. :new_shocked:
> 
> ...



I have nothing to add to everyone's fab feedback, but I just had to let you know that I got such a kick out of your post! It has been a long, hard day, and as I read your description of Mya, I just gave way into a big belly laugh. These babies are so silly, funny, demanding, joyful and, yes, at times, ridiculously irrational!!!! Barking at her bone, yes, I know - what up with that! Olive barks at the silk flowers and laundry basket that have been there since she arrived. She barks at the air too. I have no idea why. I don't think she does either. I don't think she needs a reason. She just gets a bee-in her bonnet, so to SPEAK!. (At times I think her Big Noise makes her feel Bigger than she is.) I did write an earlier response that involves using a "rattle can" you may look up if you do not have the success you would like with the wonderful suggestions offered in the previous posts. Good luck.


----------



## rojenn (Jun 14, 2009)

P.S. LOVE your description, Baby Monster! What a kick! (I in no way mean to minimize your situation. I know it can make one MAD!!!)


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Congrats! You have a Zippy Do Da on your hands!

Honestly, the busier I keep her though, the better she is. She is two yrs old now, and is still a wild child. She listens though very well.

I have used the water bottle approach the the constant barking, but the problem is she was barking in other areas of the house, and she would know I was coming...so, she stopped and would focus on me. Sort of blew the water bottle trick as I couldn't catch her in the act. 

My next approach was just use cut up pieces of treats and find situations that seemed to provoke the barking. I just said "sshhhh". It would get her attention, I would give her the treat. Didn't take her but a few min to catch on. After that, it is just reinforcement.

Barking at objects of any kind, and barking at the air...yep ....she is in a world of her own. That fits Zippy to a "t" lol.

The crate, making her earn her rewards, and working with her WILL work. Just have to be consistent with it so she won't be confused. 

Also, everyone in the household needs to do the same thing, or she will really get confused. I have had to fuss at hubby over things he lets Zippy get away with that I don't.

They are cute and funny, so it is easy to let this really get out of control as she grows. 

Good luck with her!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I agree with Barbara. Positive reinforcement. That's what our trainer told us to do with Dixie. She said you have to get to a dog within the first 3 minutes of barking or you've lost them so forget it. Say quiet, then shhhh. At first treat her after 30 seconds of non barking, then increase the time. I had tried everything and have found with Dixie the positive reinforcement works best. It may not be food that is the best treat for your dog. The treat may be playing with a favorite toy, a tummy rub, anything that means a lot to the dog so she will do what you want her to do in order to get it. You don't have to necessarily exercise yourself in order to exercise your dog. Toss toys and teach her to retrieve for example. Good luck. I know that high pitched bark you speak of oh so well.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Sep 25 2009, 11:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833458


> I agree with Barbara. Positive reinforcement. That's what our trainer told us to do with Dixie. She said you have to get to a dog within the first 3 minutes of barking or you've lost them so forget it. Say quiet, then shhhh. At first treat her after 30 seconds of non barking, then increase the time. I had tried everything and have found with Dixie the positive reinforcement works best. It may not be food that is the best treat for your dog. The treat may be playing with a favorite toy, a tummy rub, anything that means a lot to the dog so she will do what you want her to do in order to get it. You don't have to necessarily exercise yourself in order to exercise your dog. Toss toys and teach her to retrieve for example. Good luck. I know that high pitched bark you speak of oh so well.[/B]


Bisou has developed this annoying habit of barking nonstop at any little sound she thinks is in the hallway- even when nothing is there. It's been giving mama a headache! I'm having a new dog trainer come on Sunday, just to work on this problem. He has a video on his website which deals with this problem- which I've posted below- it's free to watch. I've been doing this for the past few days with Bisou and her barking has diminished about 50%. She knows what "quiet" is now. 

It's very much like the post above (Dixie's Mama) said. 

here's the link too: http://www.guaigougou.com.cn/en/index.html

PS- it's in English!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Sep 25 2009, 01:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833503


> Bisou has developed this annoying habit of barking nonstop at any little sound she thinks is in the hallway- even when nothing is there. It's been giving mama a headache! I'm having a new dog trainer come on Sunday, just to work on this problem. He has a video on his website which deals with this problem- which I've posted below- it's free to watch. I've been doing this for the past few days with Bisou and her barking has diminished about 50%. She knows what "quiet" is now.
> 
> It's very much like the post above (Dixie's Mama) said.
> 
> ...


I think I've heard of this problem- it's called "Condo syndrome" :HistericalSmiley: Casanova just loves to go "on duty" as watchdog at 5pm when people start coming home from work and bark at them as they walk by. We also have a trainer and it's helped alot to gate him off from the front door and make sure he is hungry enough to work for his dinner around that time! Let us know how your training goes!


----------



## lawgirl (Jul 22, 2009)

QUOTE (princessre @ Sep 25 2009, 02:21 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833514


> QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Sep 25 2009, 01:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833503





> Bisou has developed this annoying habit of barking nonstop at any little sound she thinks is in the hallway- even when nothing is there. It's been giving mama a headache! I'm having a new dog trainer come on Sunday, just to work on this problem. He has a video on his website which deals with this problem- which I've posted below- it's free to watch. I've been doing this for the past few days with Bisou and her barking has diminished about 50%. She knows what "quiet" is now.
> 
> It's very much like the post above (Dixie's Mama) said.
> 
> ...


I think I've heard of this problem- it's called "Condo syndrome" :HistericalSmiley: Casanova just loves to go "on duty" as watchdog at 5pm when people start coming home from work and bark at them as they walk by. We also have a trainer and it's helped alot to gate him off from the front door and make sure he is hungry enough to work for his dinner around that time! Let us know how your training goes!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Darcy was doing some crazy "condo dog" barking at every pindrop coming from the apartment hallways. He even growled at the sound of door knocks on a TV show! Short of having all my friends come over and knock around the clock, I stood ready with his Stella & Chewy's treats at around 6 or 7 pm every night when people started coming and going with their jangling keys. I let him do one low growly bark, say "That'll do, thank you!" in a happy voice, and treat for quiet behavior. He's so consumed by the act of trying to earn the treat that he stops barking and starts offering sits--a sign of operant conditioning (my trainer said, the dog can't bark if he's eating). His barking behavior has improved considerably.

I've been reading and really enjoying *Scaredy Dog, by Ali Brown*. It's highly practical, very well-written and sensible, backed by sound clear methodology, and contains many good exercises you can try with your dog. Short of hiring a trainer, it's a great start to managing reactivity. A good behavior to try for door manners is teaching him to focus on you by doing "*finger targeting*" (pp. 27-29 of the book). In a quiet training session, you hold out a finger (no treats in that hand) and every time he touches his nose to it, you immediately click and treat (or say your success word, like "Yes!" and treat). Do many repetitions over several days, eventually adding the word, "Here." Later, start doing this at reactive places, like the doorway, outside at the park, with other dogs around. It's a simple but quick behavior to redirect your dog's attention to your finger and your treat, and to make him stop barking.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh yes, I loved Scaredy Dog too....one of many great suggestions by JMM!


----------

